# SUCCESS!!! - Tiny Bees



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)




----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Fantastic!! I bought 56 established colonies this spring and was amazed at how BIG they are in relation to my other 20 colonies. The new colonies are getting small cell this weekend as I pull brood frames.

Small is indeed Beautiful!


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

well done,

Tony


----------



## palikaji (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for the inspiration, I'm working on it! You must feel deeply satisfied! Blessings, Palika


----------

